# best 2.1 speakers for under £150??



## eliot94

i am on the lookout for a decent set of 2.1 computer speakers anyone got any recommendations? My price range is under £150

I was thinking about buying the logitech z2300


----------



## linkin

What are you going to be using them for? If you're not doing anything other than gaming and some casual music listening, have a look at the Logitech LS21 set (i have one, they sound best with a good soundcard, which i also have)


----------



## Gareth

Logitech X230 for 2:1
Logitech X530 for 5:1

For the price, the sound quality cannot be beaten. I had the LS21 till yesterday, and upgraded to the X530, and there is a huge difference in performance. The LS21 seems rather under powered with the sub woofer, always had to turn high volume, but they are acceptable speakers for casual games / music =)


----------



## antikson

I am using pc tech speakes , its good and durable


----------



## Allmine

Get the Z2300. I have heard them and they are amazing. I have also heard the x530, and they are good, but not as good as the Z2300. As for the LS21, I haven't heard them, but I can't imagine that they will come even close to the x530 much less the Z2300.


----------



## ComputerJesus

Logitech speakers suck, pretty much. There's way too much bass, and it's dirty, muddy bass... not the sort of stuff you want.

For £150, you'd be much better getting some Behringer or Audioengine monitor speakers, it will provide much better audio quality.


----------



## ScottALot

Razer Makos? Here's a look at them, I know you don't get items from NewEgg, but just for specs: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836556001&Tpk=Razer Mako


----------



## ComputerJesus

ScottALot said:


> Razer Makos? Here's a look at them, I know you don't get items from NewEgg, but just for specs: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836556001&Tpk=Razer Mako



Don't be ridiculous.

Razer make peripherals, not speakers. They're awful.

I guess you like Skullcandy too?


----------



## ganzey

ComputerJesus said:


> *Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Razer make peripherals, not speakers. They're awful.
> *
> I guess you like Skullcandy too?



im sure thats why they have great reveiws. and arent speakers considered a peripheral?

anyways, my neighbor has those exact same razer 2.1 setup and its pretty good. i wouldnt say they are worth $300, but they are good. 

EDIT: the z2300 looks like a pretty solid setup. i would get that if i were you


----------



## lemon07r

Get these, Altec Lansing VS2621. They are amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------

